# BQT - BQT Solutions



## DRUGGIST (25 September 2004)

Any thoughts on BQT's future. I bought at mid 20s before last jump and fall.


----------



## tarnor (25 September 2004)

*Re: BQT where to from here?*

I have no idea where this is heading but the recent fall to me seems due to supposed huge deals never materialising.  You can speculate whether thier just round the corner or were just a ramp for some traders to make a quick buck, only time will tell..  

At a guess though i'd expect it to bounce back a little next week, The directors did buy a huge load of shares near this level(as I recall, you migth want to check) several months ago and they haven't sold, look out if they do though...


Good luck, it could really go if the rumours are true


----------



## RichKid (30 September 2004)

*Re: BQT where to from here?*

Wonder what's going on, I thought it'll bounce off support at 29c but it seems to be wobbly. The director buying is heartening so hopefully those deals will come through. Next solid support level is around 25c.


----------



## RichKid (30 September 2004)

*Re: BQT where to from here?*

Here's a chart, IMO this is either going to start trending up again or it'll have a quick dip lower before going up again. Maybe everyone took profits at the recent peak and are now too afraid to join afresh?


----------



## guycharles (27 July 2005)

*Re: BQT About to be rerated*

Well we got an announcement of a contract with the QLD railways today but we are still waiting on the big one. (Whatever that may be)


----------



## Porper (27 July 2005)

*Re: BQT About to be rerated*



			
				guycharles said:
			
		

> Well we got an announcement of a contract with the QLD railways today but we are still waiting on the big one. (Whatever that may be)





Got to say,the charts look healthy,plenty of buy signals, recent trend was down though until last month, wouldn't have a clue what they do mind you & don't need tn the watchlist I think.


----------



## Cash cow (30 September 2005)

*BQT good value at current price*

BQT is good value at current price. The company has numers Australian an overseas contracts for the supply of security products (Biometrics) including government defece sites. This company is on the verge of announcing a deal with a large multi-national banking company. The product is the way of the future.


----------



## BlackTie (2 June 2006)

Hi everyone

I am new in share market.  My mate suggests BQT a good buy. BQT hits 0.09.  Trend is going down. But my mate said the company business is fundamentally sound.     Is there anyone would like to make some comment?

Black


----------



## Novski (11 January 2007)

In the last week BQT appears to have broken out of a 7 year descending triangle. The descending line meets currently around 19c and BQT has moved upto 22c and possibly higher today.

Sorry, can't post chart, but have a look at 10 yr chart


----------



## rogue_investor (23 July 2007)

Some movement on this one at the end of last week.  No announcements as yet but there must be something coming.

Not sure why the market doesn't like this one.  They have picked up some decent contracts first half of this year so expect revenues to increase.


----------



## Sprinter79 (23 July 2007)

Yeah, this one came up on my scan on friday night, it will be interesting to see how it goes 


Biotech stocks based on non-mainstream technology are a bit flakey, but if this stuff becomes the norm, a 26c buy in would be great.


----------



## rogue_investor (25 July 2007)

I'd suggest someone knew about today's little sattelite announcement so it has been watered down following queries on sp increase from the ASX.

"As a result of successful R&D co-operation with a major European Satellite technology institution (party to be disclosed once terms are finalised)"

...this should be interesting.  today's dip to .235 quite an opportunity.


----------



## kerosam (25 July 2007)

Hi fellows,

Followed this early last year... on the technical side, how are the indicators looking? 

I don't hold.


----------



## rogue_investor (10 December 2007)

Gone into trading halt at the moment.  Some news due out thursday on their sattelite tech deal.  Some new board members brought onboard recently.  I hope they can take a company with decent products to new heights.  The biggest issue is high costs for what they are trying to achieve.


----------



## anon (17 December 2007)

ASX Company Announcement
20th  December  2006

http://www.security-int.com/categor...rties-dubai-selects-bqt-security-products.asp

BQT Solutions Limited is pleased to announce that today; Falak Properties of Dubai, a major property developer has requested BQT to supply its leading edge security solutions in the ‘Falak Towers’ development in the ‘Dubai Sport City’ complex.

Falak Properties is controlled by Mr Falaknaz who has recently been appointed to the Board of BQT Solutions Limited.  Mr. A. R. Falaknaz is President of Falak Properties and is also one of the three partners in Dubai Sports City (DSC) itself.

BQT's intelligent CCTV and specialised software applications and the SmaX Access Control system, incorporating miPASS smart card technology for building access and Identification will be deployed throughout the 'Falak Towers' development, adding a secure & reliable platform for future applications.

The 7 buildings in the 'Falak Towers' development, which will utilise BQT product, have been designed with Sports in mind. Three of the buildings will have a Golf theme, whilst the others will be designed with Cricket, Tennis, Ice Hockey and Baseball themes. 

BQT has targeted the Middle East as a major opportunity and will open an office in Dubai in February 2007.



Fingerprints on Dubai
The Age    May 2, 2007

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...-of-impropriety/2007/05/01/1177788141055.html

DUBAI billionaire Abdul Rehman Falaknaz has been a more than handy acquisition for the board of listed security technology maker BQT Solutions.

Sydney-based BQT develops swipe-card and fingerprint recognition systems and has lost millions over the past three years. It raised $9 million through the placement of 120 million shares at 8 ¢ each, and 120 million 8 ¢ options ”” a third of the company ”” with Falaknaz's companies last November.

Since then BQT has picked up security jobs for three Dubai projects.

Falaknaz is one of three partners building the $15 billion Dubai Sports City project. BQT has won a contract with Falak Properties to develop security for the project's residential arm.

It also has a contract to supply security for the Dubai World Trade Centre's residential complex, in which Falaknaz is involved.

Finally, yesterday, BQT announced a major deal to provide security for Burj Dubai ”” the tallest man-made structure in the world. Needless to say, Falaknaz is also one of the deal-makers behind that project.




ASX Company Announcement.
3rd  December,  2007.

Appointment of new Chairman and additional Directors

The Directors of BQT Solutions Limited are pleased to announce that they have elected Mr Abdulrahman Falaknaz as Chairman of the Company, effective from 1 December 2007.

The Directors thank the outgoing Chairman, Mr Ian Murray, who has led the Board since November 2002 and remains a non-executive director.

At the same Directors' meeting, Mr Mohammad Yousuf Al Ali was appointed as an additional non-executive director, together with Mr Mohammed Haneefa Shereef Rehman, who will act as alternative director for Mr Al Ali.



BQTSAT is awarded Phase 1 of a Satellite project  from a Dubai based Company 

BQT Solutions Limited (ASX:BQT) is pleased to announce that BQT Satellites Pty Ltd (BQTSAT) is awarded Phase 1, of a Dubai based Company project, to build and launch a real time imaging Satellite, the value of which exceeds $100M. BQTSAT is a 60% owned subsidiary of BQT Solutions Limited which is planned to be separately listed on the ASX in the near term and to be committed exclusively to the Satellite business. 

My interpretation of the satellite venture is that it is a requirement of the Emirates Government channelled through Mr Falaknaz to be project managed by BQT. I think that Mr Falaknaz is the driving force behind BQT in the Middle East region. 



I suggest that you go to google and do a search on -

Falak Properties BQT 
and click on  Dubai Selects BQT Security Products.

Also do a google search on -
Abdulrahman Falaknaz

Also take a  Google Earth trip to Dubai. What an incredible place.


I have posted the above information purely and simply to expand the knowledge which is available in google. No advice is intended. Do your own thinking.

anon


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2010)

BQT Solutions (BQT) is now known as 4C Security Solutions Limited (FCS).

Discussion of this company continues in the FCS thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19659

This thread has now been closed.


----------

